# thumbnail (En) /onglet (Fr)



## sanne78

computer uitdrukking:

Weten jullie het Nederlandse woord voor "thumbnail"? 

Alvast bedankt.


----------



## Joannes

Ik denk niet dat er een andere benaming is voor *thumbnail* in het Nederlands, daarvoor wordt gewoon *thumbnail* gebruikt, volgens mij. Maar is *onglet* niet iets anders? *Onglet* is volgens mij een tabblad, en *thumbnail* een klein figuurtje. Toch?


----------



## Thyrr

Het ligt er een beetje aan hoe je het wilt gebruiken, maar je zou *voorbeeldafbeelding* kunnen zeggen.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Ik heb even in mijn handboek "Dreamweaver 8" gekeken. Toegegeven, een echt taalkundig werk is dat niet, maar ik prefeer levensechte voorbeelden . Enfin, in het boek vind je in de index "Thumbnail: zie ook *minitiatuur*".
In de vrij korte paragraaf zelf lees ik "... miniaturen (thumbnails)..." en verder enkel de term miniatuur.
Anderzijds wil ik Joannes niet helemaal tegenspreken (zou ik niet durven :-D). Moest de paragraaf enkel "miniaturen" vermelden, zonder de toevoeging slash verklaring "thumbnail", ik had waarschijnlijk niet direct geweten waar het over ging.
Oh ja, ook Wikipedia heeft het over miniatuur en vermeldt de Engelse term in het mini-artikeltje.

Wat het Frans betreft:
Voor thumbnail vind ik het volgende:


> "Une *miniature* ou *vignette* ou *imagette*, encore désignée par l'anglicisme _*thumbnail*_ ou son apocope _*thumb*_ (littéralement « ongle de pouce », en référence à sa taille)"


Informatie over "onglet" kan je hier vinden.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## sanne78

Frank, bedankt voor je hulp.

Misschien moet ik even de achtergrond van m'n vraag uitleggen: ik gaf onlangs les aan een Franse cursist (leerling/stagiaire/student..??) die graag de verschillende computertermen in het Nederlands wou weten. Hij vroeg o.a. naar het woord "onglet". Het enige wat ik het internet kon vinden was het Engelse woord "thumbnail"...

Ondertussen ben ik weer op zoek gegaan mbv Google, met als enig resultaat dat ik er niets meer van snap. 

thumbnail = miniature (Fr) onglet (Fr) ??
onglet = tab (En) ??

...en in het Nederlands???

Ik ben een uitgebreide lijst met computertermen aan het maken voor mijn cursisten (fr - nl) en ik denk dat ik "onglet" er maar gewoon uit weg laat.


----------



## Frank06

Beste Sanne,

Heel eenduidig lijkt mij de term onglet ook niet meer .
Ik heb ook nog eens google aangesproken (>> afbeeldingen). Het is inderdaad blijkbaar zowel een tabblad, als een submap (of beter, eender welke onderverdeling), een schuifbalk, een icoon (van een submap) en nog veel, veel meer.
Ik trek me dan ook zachtjes fluitend terug uit deze _thread_ ;-).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## moppie01

Hi, Ik heb dit gevonden in mijn Van Dale :
*'thumb·nail *_(telbaar zelfstandig naamwoord)_  1 *duimnagel*  2 (computer)*thumbnail *_(kleine afbeelding die je kunt aanklikken om te vergroten)_postzegel, duimnagel

Het wordt ook wel oortje of tab genoemd en in wiskunde spreekt men van sector.

Hopelijk heb je hiermee genoeg.


----------

